# Larry og



## Calikush420 (Sep 13, 2012)

Any one got some tips or tricks or Larry og?


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this Cali Connections Larry OG? If so I have grown her once or twice...  or a dozen times.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 13, 2012)

prob more towards a dozen hammy....


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 13, 2012)

Feed heavy


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, top and train her real good, feed her and then feed her some more. I usually stake the buds or the branches will fall over. jmo


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep,
All the above advice, is very true.
The first time I grew Larry, it stretched like crazy.  It took heavy feedings well.  And the buds grew way to heavy for the branches to support, without some form of support.  
Definately one of the dankest smokes out there as well.

HomieHogleg


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah, top and train her real good, feed her and then feed her some more. I usually stake the buds or the branches will fall over. jmo



here is one thats coming down today, stake it if its like this pheno, this has been cut lose.


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> here is one thats coming down today, stake it if its like this pheno, this has been cut lose.
> View attachment 197434




Nice...yeah you need to stake her. Her buds get too heavy, and that is a good thing.:hubba:


----------

